# Anti spam



## litle_big_one (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Revenant de quelques semaines d'absence, surprise Mail "croule" sous la quantité énorme de spam.
J en avais trés peu avant.

Ok, pas de pb, une recherche sur macgé, ben rien ! ou alors mal cherché.

Donc, question, qu'utilisez vous comme anti spam ?
du gratuit au payant mais surtout de l'efficace

merci

bob


----------



## laf (10 Décembre 2006)

Personal Antispam X4.

Pour l'instant, je suis en phase d'apprentissage et ça va déjà bien. Et d'après le copain qui me l'a conseillé, c'est nickel après quelques temps.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

gmail
 et oui

en 2 ans , sur tous mes comptes gmail :ZERO spams ou presque
( juste quelques rares erreurs de classement )

un jour  pour tester, je me suis amus&#233; &#224; rediriger des comptes( non gmail) assez spamm&#233;s vers un compte gmail
il a fait le m&#233;nage tout seul, quasi aucune erreur
--
sinon sur le mac,  je n'utilise aucun logicel et je laisse bosser " indesirable " de Mail


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2006)

Je dirais que pour le spam, en plus d'une bonne solution antispam, il faut aussi quelques pr&#233;cautions, pour compartimenter et tacher d'&#233;viter de perdre trop d'adresses:
_Avoir plusieurs adresses emails:_
a- une priv&#233;e, r&#233;serv&#233;e aux proches
b- une pour les inscriptions sur les newsletters et autres sites o&#249; l'inscription est obligatoire / pour les gens qui ne sont pas encore dans le cercle des proches
c- une professionnelle ou semi-professionnelle

_Masquer les adresses des correspondants:_
Utiliser toujours les cases Cc en cas d'envois multiples et demander &#224; ses proches (a-) de le faire ausi. Si ils ne le font pas, arguer d'un changement d'adresse email et leur donner l'adresse b- Cela &#233;vite de se retrouver dans le carnet d'adresse de 300 personnes sous PC, r&#233;pandant ton adresse partout autour du monde.

Sous Mail, je n'ai finalement aucun spam. Sur mes adresses "webmails" alternatifs, Hotmail se d&#233;brouille pas trop mal contre, Lycosmail est par contre tr&#232;s nul.


----------



## laf (11 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> gmail
> et oui
> 
> en 2 ans , sur tous mes comptes gmail :ZERO spams ou presque
> ...



Une question : si tu rapatries tes mails Gmail sur ton Mac en configurant ton compte pop, est-ce que l'anti spam Gmail filtrent aussi dans cette configuration?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

OUI
 l'anti spam du webmail bloque
c'est &#224; dire:
Quand je configure un compte gmail sur Mail
Mail ne rapatrie QUE les messages que gmail considere comme d&#233;sirables ( pas les spams envoy&#233;s sur adresse gmail)
les spams  sont plac&#233;s dans le dossier spam du webmail et controlables en ligne , et effac&#233;s au bout de 30 jours( spam du 7 decembre effac&#233; le 7 janvier etc) 

je pousse m&#234;me plus loin
 je connais des gens qui ont un compte gmail , UNIQUEMENT pour l' outil anti spam gmail ( par transfert automatique de leurs messages d'alleurs)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

litle_big_one a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Revenant de quelques semaines d'absence, surprise Mail "croule" sous la quantité énorme de spam.
> J en avais trés peu avant.
> ...


L'en tête X-Mailer. Gratuit et très efficace.  

J'ai créé une BAL "Spam" destinée à recevoir ces mails indésirables. Puis j'ai créé une règle avec comme critère "X-Mailer" contient "Outlook" et "déplacer dans Spam". Attention, l'en-tête X-Mailer n'est pas dans la liste proposée par Mail( De, Objet,...) ! Il faut donc l'ajouter : dans la liste des en-têtes tu sélectionnes "Modifier la liste des en-têtes". Tu cliques sur le bouton +. Tu tapes *X-Mailer* et tu valides. Après il ne te reste plus qu'à créer ta règle.
Quand des mesages arrivent dans cette BAl, je regarde qu'il n'y ait pas de messages classés là par erreur. Puis Pomme A (pour tous les sélectionner) et appui sur la touche SUPPR du clavier pour les envoyer à la corbeille. Et comme Mail est  confguré pour vider la corbeille à chaque fermeture de l'application, un petit Pomme Q (ou équivalent) et le boulot est fini.


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2006)

tu aurais des liens de t&#233;l&#233;chargement et des explications pour X-Mailer ? Sur Google, je tombe sur une application sous XP, payante  ou des copies d'emails


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> tu aurais des liens de t&#233;l&#233;chargement et des explications pour X-Mailer ? Sur Google, je tombe sur une application sous XP, payante  ou des copies d'emails


Y'a rien &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger. Et les explications, tu les as dans mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent. 

EDIT : une capture d'&#233;cran pour que ce soit plus clair.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

ce qu iduck a fait, en gros ,  c'est cr&#233;er une regle .
Pas besoin de logiciel

perso je deconseille vider la poubelle &#224; fermeture 
il est parfois tr&#232;s utile de garder un petit d&#233;lai pour "rep&#234;chage" d'une erreur


----------



## doudou83 (11 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L'en tête X-Mailer. Gratuit et très efficace.
> 
> J'ai créé une BAL "Spam" destinée à recevoir ces mails indésirables. Puis j'ai créé une règle avec comme critère "X-Mailer" contient "Outlook" et "déplacer dans Spam". Attention, l'en-tête X-Mailer n'est pas dans la liste proposée par Mail( De, Objet,...) ! Il faut donc l'ajouter : dans la liste des en-têtes tu sélectionnes "Modifier la liste des en-têtes". Tu cliques sur le bouton +. Tu tapes *X-Mailer* et tu valides. Après il ne te reste plus qu'à créer ta règle.
> Quand des mesages arrivent dans cette BAl, je regarde qu'il n'y ait pas de messages classés là par erreur. Puis Pomme A (pour tous les sélectionner) et appui sur la touche SUPPR du clavier pour les envoyer à la corbeille. Et comme Mail est  confguré pour vider la corbeille à chaque fermeture de l'application, un petit Pomme Q (ou équivalent) et le boulot est fini.


Merci cela fonctionne nickel chrome !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qu iduck a fait, en gros ,  c'est créer une regle .
> Pas besoin de logiciel


Exactement. Le seul truc est qu'il faut ajouter X-Mailer à la liste des en-têtes disponibles.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

quel est le plus de la manip X-Mailer par rapport  &#224; la fonction ind&#233;sirable de Mail ?
(La fonction dej&#224; dans  Mail , son outil " qui apprend" )
et qui  soit surligne- distingue  les spams dans reception, soit les place dans une boite d&#233;di&#233;e ( nomm&#233;e indesirable ou junk)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel est le plus de la manip X-Mailer par rapport  &#224; la fonction ind&#233;sirable de Mail ?
> (La fonction dej&#224; dans  Mail , son outil " qui apprend" )
> et qui  soit surligne- distingue  les spams dans reception, soit les place dans une boite d&#233;di&#233;e ( nomm&#233;e indesirable ou junk)


De l'exp&#233;rience que j'en ai (2 semaines environ), c'est beaucoup plus efficace. Et je n'ai jamis retrouv&#233; dans ma bo&#238;te Spams de mails rang&#233;s l&#224; &#224; tort. Et il y en a tr&#232;s peu qui passent par maille. Redoutable !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> De l'expérience que j'en ai (2 semaines environ), c'est beaucoup plus efficace. Et je n'ai jamis retrouvé dans ma boîte Spams de mails rangés là à tort. Et il y en a très peu qui passent par maille. Redoutable !


je pige toujours pas le" plus efficace"
tout ce que fait X mailer 
indesirable le fait déjà

 et rapport avec maille?
tu mets de la moutarde sur tes messages?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je pige toujours pas le" plus efficace"
> tout ce que fait X mailer
> indesirable le fait déjà
> 
> ...


C'est simple : j'ai testé la fonction indésirable de Mail et j'avais des messages considérés à tort comme tel. Alors qu'avec X-Mailer, non. Et pour me débarrasser des vrais indésirables, c'est plus pratique avec X-Mailer. Alors teste les 2 et vois celui que tu préfères.

PS : de la moutarde sur mes messages ? Jamais. Du Ketchup à la rigueur.


----------



## litle_big_one (12 Décembre 2006)

Merci 
 pour vos réponses, je vais essayer X mailer

Bob


----------



## giss (14 Décembre 2006)

bonjour, 

Depuis un petit moment, j'ai une quatité incroyable de caca dans ma boîte. Ce matin encore, 38 mails, dont seulement 5 importants !
Je suis sous wanadoo, et je récupére mes mails sous Mail. J'utilise la partie indésirable de Mail, mais cela ne fait pas grand chose, je crois que c'est de pire en pire même.
Que faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

tu peux faire ce que nos amis ont decrit au dessus,
sinon cr&#233;er une deuxieme adresse pour tes copains et famille
et une autre adresse pour ton surf, forum, etc


----------



## giss (14 Décembre 2006)

oki je vais faire ça, mais bon j'avais tout de même voulu régler ça sans rajouter une nouvelle adresse... zut ! Tant pis, merci


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2006)

tu as pleins d'astuces donn&#233;es au dessus, essaies les avant


----------



## litle_big_one (14 Décembre 2006)

giss a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sous wanadoo, et je récupére mes mails sous Mail. .........



Bonjour

Je suis aussi sous wanamou et j'ai appliqué la règle X mailer, nickel, çà marche.

Etrange quand même, je recois des spam et wanamou fait de la pub pour son filtrage anti spam ! 
On dira une coincidence !!!

Bob


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

giss a dit:


> oki je vais faire ça, mais bon j'avais tout de même voulu régler ça sans rajouter une nouvelle adresse... zut ! Tant pis, merci


Sans déconner, ça sert à quoi que je me casse le c** à donner des solutions si c'est pour que tu ne les essaies pas.


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L'en tête X-Mailer. Gratuit et très efficace.
> 
> J'ai créé une BAL "Spam" destinée à recevoir ces mails indésirables. Puis j'ai créé une règle avec comme critère "X-Mailer" contient "Outlook" et "déplacer dans Spam". Attention, l'en-tête X-Mailer n'est pas dans la liste proposée par Mail( De, Objet,...) ! Il faut donc l'ajouter : dans la liste des en-têtes tu sélectionnes "Modifier la liste des en-têtes". Tu cliques sur le bouton +. Tu tapes *X-Mailer* et tu valides. Après il ne te reste plus qu'à créer ta règle.



Bonsoir iDuck, j'ai créer un règle suivant tes conseils et j'ai eu une multitude de mails copier et non pas déplacé dans la boite d'indésirables. pourqoi copié je ne sais pas j'ai bien mis "déplacer" dans la règle. Mais heureusement car aucun n'étaient des spams, que des mails de clients  en étudiant la règle que tu proposes et en faisant aparaitre les entetes je m'aperçois que tous les mails ecrit avec outlook dégagent!! et du outlook il y en a plein le net!!! donc je ne comprend pas ta règle. peux-tu m'éclairer?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Bonsoir iDuck, j'ai créer un règle suivant tes conseils et j'ai eu une multitude de mails copier et non pas déplacé dans la boite d'indésirables. pourqoi copié je ne sais pas j'ai bien mis "déplacer" dans la règle. Mais heureusement car aucun n'étaient des spams, que des mails de clients  en étudiant la règle que tu proposes et en faisant aparaitre les entetes je m'aperçois que tous les mails ecrit avec outlook dégagent!! et du outlook il y en a plein le net!!! donc je ne comprend pas ta règle. peux-tu m'éclairer?


Voici la règle que j'ai créé, en espérant que ça t'aidera :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

L'origine de ma m&#233;thode (peut &#234;tre que ce sera plus clair pour toi ).


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L'origine de ma m&#233;thode (peut &#234;tre que ce sera plus clair pour toi ).



Oui merci cela aide &#224; comprendre la technique. mais mes clients etant tous ou quasiment sous winwin( comme 97&#37; des utilisateurs d'ordi) cette r&#232;gle d&#233;gage les mails envoy&#233;s par outlook et outlook express. Donc &#224; l'exception de ceux qui ne veulent recevoir que des mails d'utilisateurs Mac ce crit&#232;re est trop "exclusif". Ce "d&#233;tail" m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre expliqu&#233;.
N'y aurait-il pas un autre crit&#232;re &#224; explorer qui serait plus fr&#233;quement utilis&#233; par les spammeurs? parceque la d&#233;marche est interressante, seul le crit&#232;re est trop limitant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Oui merci cela aide &#224; comprendre la technique. mais mes clients etant tous ou quasiment sous winwin( comme 97&#37; des utilisateurs d'ordi) cette r&#232;gle d&#233;gage les mails envoy&#233;s par outlook et outlook express. Donc &#224; l'exception de ceux qui ne veulent recevoir que des mails d'utilisateurs Mac ce crit&#232;re est trop "exclusif". Ce "d&#233;tail" m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre expliqu&#233;.
> N'y aurait-il pas un autre crit&#232;re &#224; explorer qui serait plus fr&#233;quement utilis&#233; par les spammeurs? parceque la d&#233;marche est interressante, seul le crit&#232;re est trop limitant


OK. Je comprends mieux.
Je suppose que les coordonn&#233;es de tes clients sont enregistr&#233;s dans Carnet d'adresses. Dans ce cas, ajoute &#224; la r&#232;gle le crit&#232;re "L'exp&#233;diteur ne figure pas dans mon Carnet d'adresses" (tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de ne mettre que le crit&#232;re avec X-Mailer). Normalement, les mails de tes clients ne devraient plus atterir dans la BAL destin&#233;e aux spams.


----------



## Jack Dell (16 Décembre 2006)

bonjour iDuck, pas mal ton id&#233;e de rajouter ce crit&#232;re, je vais tester.
Par contre je vais jumeler ces crit&#232;res.
Pour chercher la petite b&#234;te, comment fait-on pour les clients qui me contactent pour la premi&#232;re fois, &#224; part fouiller dans le dossier spams?
PS. j'ai achet&#233; A Vos Mac de d&#233;cember et "ta" m&#233;thode est pr&#233;sent&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Pour chercher la petite b&#234;te, comment fait-on pour les clients qui me contactent pour la premi&#232;re fois, &#224; part fouiller dans le dossier spams?



*+1*
c'est une de mes r&#233;tticences 
ces crit&#232;res au dessus ( outlook ou d'autres) sont trop restrictifs

permettez Mister Dell que je vous boulise


----------



## Jack Dell (16 Décembre 2006)

mais bien volontiers, un grand merci.
Je boule également iDuck qui m'a mis sur la voie
pour info, j'ai appliqué ce critère en plus dont parle notre amis iDuck en ajoutant deux critères.

pour l'instant mes mails de clients sont restés là on va attendre les spams


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> bonjour iDuck, pas mal ton id&#233;e de rajouter ce crit&#232;re, je vais tester.
> Par contre je vais jumeler ces crit&#232;res.
> Pour chercher la petite b&#234;te, comment fait-on pour les clients qui me contactent pour la premi&#232;re fois, &#224; part fouiller dans le dossier spams?
> PS. j'ai achet&#233; A Vos Mac de d&#233;cember et "ta" m&#233;thode est pr&#233;sent&#233;


C'est simple : tu les ajoutes &#224; ton Carnet d'adresses.

Effectivment, "ma" m&#233;thode est en fait celle du magazine Avosmac. 



pascalformac a dit:


> *+1*
> c'est une de mes r&#233;tticences
> ces crit&#232;res au dessus ( outlook ou d'autres) sont trop restrictifs
> 
> permettez Mister Dell que je vous boulise


Pour les crit&#232;res autres que celui utilisant l'en-t&#234;te X-Mailer, tu adaptes en fonction de tes besoins (c'&#233;tait juste une suggestion que je faisais &#224; notre ami Jack Dell) : par exemple, moi, dans ma r&#232;gle, il n'y a que le crit&#232;re avec X-Mailer. Et &#231;a me suffit, ce qui ne veut pas dire que &#231;a suffit &#224; tout le monde (la preuve). Mais &#231;a n'enl&#232;ve rien au fait que mettre le crit&#232;re avec l'en-t&#234;te X-Mailer est tr&#232;s efficace.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est simple : tu les ajoutes à ton Carnet d'adresses.


ben non, justement 
ca c'est c'est possible mais après repêchage dans le dossier spams.

Et c'est là tout le défaut de cette méthode
qui met à priori dans spams des authentiques messages clean (cliients ou autre)

C'est aussi de manière plus globale le défaut du critère spam  basé sur_ "  pas dans le carnet"_
Car par définition un message venant d'un nouveau correspondant n'est pas dans le carnet.

Et par exemple dans le cadre d'une activité professionnelle , le mail est une des voies de communication  avec le  client ( ou futur client).
On ne peut pas risquer de louper une demande sous pretexte qu'il passerait par  un PC et outllook.
Critère beaucoup trop strict


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben non, justement
> *ca c'est c'est possible mais apr&#232;s rep&#234;chage dans le dossier spams.*
> 
> Et c'est l&#224; tout le d&#233;faut de cette m&#233;thode
> ...


D'accord mais tu vas rep&#234;cher une fois (la premi&#232;re) mais pas 2 (une fois que le contact est ajout&#233; au Carnet d'adresses, les messges qui arrivent apr&#232;s ne vont plus dans la BAL des spams). 

Pour le reste, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, il suffit de trouver les bons autres crit&#232;res &#224; mettre. Et si &#231;a ne marche pas, alors on essaye autre chose.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

ben tu vois l'avantage de l'outil " indesirable" de Mail sur ta m&#233;thode
c'est
 1- un nouvel entrant potentiellement spam est gard&#233; dans reception mais imm&#233;diatement visible ( surlignage specifique TRES visible)
ensuite on corrige ou pas

2- indesirable Mail apprend 
Ensuite, tout message venant de cette source , qui a &#233;t&#233; confirm&#233;e par l'utilisateur comme ind&#233;sirable  file dans le dossier ind&#233;sirable
-
Ainsi 
les messages authentiques ne sont PAS dans ind&#233;sirables et seuls les ind&#233;sirables vont dans le dossier ind&#233;sirables

Autrement dit
l'&#233;cr&#233;mage ce fait depuis r&#233;ception , puis eventuellement ind&#233;sirable 
alors que ta m&#233;thode est en sens inverse , mis  d'office , &#224; priori, d'abord dans ind&#233;sirable puis repechage &#233;ventuel 
 porte ouverte &#224; erreur

Et si en plus on choisit " vidange spam " &#224; fermeture ; il est alors impossible de rattraper une erreur 

Alors qu'avec la non vidange et la  m&#233;thode ind&#233;sirable de Mail,  oui.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu vois l'avantage de l'outil " indesirable" de Mail sur ta m&#233;thode
> c'est
> 1- un nouvel entrant potentiellement spam est gard&#233; dans reception mais imm&#233;diatement visible ( surlignage specifique TRES visible)
> ensuite on corrige ou pas
> ...


Ta m&#233;thode est diff&#233;rente mais revient plus ou moins au m&#234;me : il faut apprendre &#224; Mail &#224; diff&#233;rencier les messages r&#233;ellement ind&#233;sirables de ceux qui ne le sont pas. Et elle ne me para&#238;t pas tellement plus pratique. Mais bon, les go&#251;ts et les couleurs...
Quant &#224; la vidange des spams, je le fais manuellement pour &#233;viter de perdre accidentellement des messages importants. Je vais sur la BAL "Spams", je regarde s'il n'y a bien que des vrais ind&#233;sirables, je fais Pomme A et j'appuie sur la touche SUPPR du clavier. Et comme Mail est configur&#233; pour vider la corbeille quand je le ferme, il me suffit de le quitter pour finir le travail.


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Décembre 2006)

perso, j'utilise mail avec sa fonction d'indésirable mais il en laisse passer trop. Par contre je n'en ai jamais repèché.Il en laisse tellement passer que je finis par changer d'adresse et professionnellement c'est pas top. Actuellement je teste Gmail, qui filtre enormement, mais l'interface n'est pas pratique. Il faudrait que je trouve le moyen de renvoyer les mails filtrés sur Mail, mais je suis en imap because plusieurs Mac. 
Est-ce que l'on peut renvoyé les mails filtré sur une autre boite mail créé spécialement pour cela et que je consulterai en IMAP?
Peut-on créer plusieur boite Gmail? il faut autant de compte je suppose, car si la combine fonctionne bien j'aurais  2 ou 3 boites mail à filtrées?:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> perso, j'utilise mail avec sa fonction d'ind&#233;sirable mais il en laisse passer trop. Par contre je n'en ai jamais rep&#232;ch&#233;.Il en laisse tellement passer que je finis par changer d'adresse et professionnellement c'est pas top. Actuellement je teste Gmail, qui filtre enormement, mais l'interface n'est pas pratique. Il faudrait que je trouve le moyen de renvoyer les mails filtr&#233;s sur Mail, mais je suis en imap because plusieurs Mac.
> Est-ce que l'on peut renvoy&#233; les mails filtr&#233; sur une autre boite mail cr&#233;&#233; sp&#233;cialement pour cela et que je consulterai en IMAP?
> Peut-on cr&#233;er plusieur boite Gmail? il faut autant de compte je suppose, car si la combine fonctionne bien j'aurais  2 ou 3 boites mail &#224; filtr&#233;es?:mouais:


J'ai &#233;galement un compte gmail et je g&#232;re mes messages (envoi et r&#233;ception) depuis Mail avec un compte configur&#233; en POP. Et &#231;a marche nickel.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Actuellement je teste Gmail
> Peut-on créer plusieur boite Gmail? il faut autant de compte je suppose, car si la combine fonctionne bien j'aurais  2 ou 3 boites mail à filtrées?:mouais:


l'aide gmail est pas mal faite , à lire

Par ailleurs il y a des sites qui donnent des tas de combines gmail

et une des fonctions puissantes c'est...l'anti spam
et rien ne t'empeche d'utiliser un compte gmail sur Mac et Mail ( iduck a fourni le lien , pour la 2è fois de la journée  ) ou 2 ou 3  ou 100
ou même un seul  en tampon  filtre unique vers lequel tu as redirigé tous tes autres comptes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

Et une fois que tu as créé ton compte gmail dans Mail, dans la colonne de gauche des comptes (Mail > Préférences > Comptes), tu le fais glisser en tête de liste et ce sont les signatures de ce compte qui apparaîtront par défaut dans la fenêtre de création de message (à condition évidemment que tu aies créé des signatures pour ce compte).  

Ca aussi, je l'ai déjà donné (mais pas aujourd'hui).


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Décembre 2006)

Oui merci le probleme c'est que je suis en imap, mais je pourrais cr&#233;er deux boites gmail qui fonctionneraient en tampon pour filtr&#233; et les renvoy&#233; sur une deux autre boite que je serais seul &#224; consult&#233;.
Mais j'ai un big probleme, avec la r&#232;gle que j'ai test&#233;e hier, j'ai perdu la plupart des mails sur mes deux boites pro....
je comprens pas pourquoi puisque dans la r&#232;gle je d&#233;pla&#231;ait e courrier filtr&#233; dans la boite "Spams" et celle-ci est vide!!
dans le repertoire "home/biblio/mail" j'ai un dossier avec les diff&#233;rents comptes et boites mail et notamment mes boite en IMAP dans lequel j'ai un  dossier inbox.imapmbox/Messages de plus de 5400 messages avvec extension .emlxpart
Ca ressemble &#224; des messages? mais c'est curieux de les avoir sur l'ordi alors que je suis en IMAP? Croyez-vous que je pourrais tenter de les recuperer?
je m'aper&#231;ois en plus que mes differentes boites dans Mails sont toutes m&#233;lang&#233;es dans une seule...
qu'est-ce que c'est que ce binz?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

t'as peut etre cafouill&#233; le reglage de la boite spams perso sur les reglages de vidange

(d'une mani&#232;re globale , je te conseille de laisser bosser gmail et  ind&#233;sirable Mail, tu seras plus tranquille)


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Décembre 2006)

j'ai fait aucune vidange auto de la boite"spams" je ne sais pas comment faire cela, mais c'est sûr que j'ai dû faire une con****e ! 
il va falloir redoubler de prudence.j'ai dejà remarquer un probleme hier alors que dans ma règle j'avais demandé copier, Mail avait déplacer les différents courriers. là j'ai recuperer un certain nombre de courrier mais je n'ai plus de date, elle sont toutes été réactualisées entre hier et aujourdh'ui! fais ch*** !
Je pensais  que l'imap me mettrai à l'abri de ce genre de chose


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Décembre 2006)

bon cela s'arrange, because j'ai trouv&#233; la cause de mes d&#233;boires ( enfin je crois...): j'ai install&#233; "google notifier" pour m'indiquer l'arriv&#233;e de courrier dans gmail et c'est lui qui prend la main sur Mail comme leteur par d&#233;faut! Et cela semble mettre le bazar dans mes boites...Je d&#251; en perdre tout de meme et les dates de reception de pas mal de mails detent d'aujourd'hui ou d'hier... Bon on fera avec
sinon le transfert automatique de gmail &#224; l'air de fonctionner pas mal associ&#233; &#224; des filtres cela semble bon


----------



## amed (17 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L'en tête X-Mailer. Gratuit et très efficace.
> 
> J'ai créé une BAL "Spam" destinée à recevoir ces mails indésirables. Puis j'ai créé une règle avec comme critère "X-Mailer" contient "Outlook" et "déplacer dans Spam". Attention, l'en-tête X-Mailer n'est pas dans la liste proposée par Mail( De, Objet,...) ! Il faut donc l'ajouter : dans la liste des en-têtes tu sélectionnes "Modifier la liste des en-têtes". Tu cliques sur le bouton +. Tu tapes *X-Mailer* et tu valides. Après il ne te reste plus qu'à créer ta règle.
> Quand des mesages arrivent dans cette BAl, je regarde qu'il n'y ait pas de messages classés là par erreur. Puis Pomme A (pour tous les sélectionner) et appui sur la touche SUPPR du clavier pour les envoyer à la corbeille. Et comme Mail est  confguré pour vider la corbeille à chaque fermeture de l'application, un petit Pomme Q (ou équivalent) et le boulot est fini.



Bonjour j'ai suivis les conseils; pourquoi : *"X-Mailer" et "*Outlook". Je viens de recevoir plusieurs mails de personnes inscrites dans mon carnet d'adresse, et avec qui je communique souvent (donc dans mes règles "Mail" elles sont censées ne pas être  concernées par la règle que tu proposes.
Merci 
@+
voir les règles de mon "mail"


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

Désolé pour  ceux qui adoptent X- mailer un peu vite
 mais vous voyez bien que ce merveilleux principe... foire 

à cause du critère de filtrage et mise dans spam direct

C'est la définition du critère qui est trop forte

c'est un peu le principe 
_"A cause de quelques resquilleurs dans le train  entre 15 et 20 ans on affirmerait que tous  les jeunes resquillent , alors on va mettre tous les jeunes  à part"_


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Décembre 2006)

amed a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai suivis les conseils; pourquoi : *"X-Mailer" et "*Outlook". Je viens de recevoir plusieurs mails de personnes inscrites dans mon carnet d'adresse, et avec qui je communique souvent (donc dans mes règles "Mail" elles sont censées ne pas être  concernées par la règle que tu proposes.
> Merci
> @+
> voir les règles de mon "mail"


la règle que tu nous présente est celle de filtrage des indésirables pas Mail que tu as complété. Je ne comprend pas ta question, il n'est nullement fait mention x-mailer dans ta règle?veux-tu dire que ton exemple filtre bien?


----------



## amed (17 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> la règle que tu nous présente est celle de filtrage des indésirables pas Mail que tu as complété. Je ne comprend pas ta question, il n'est nullement fait mention x-mailer dans ta règle?veux-tu dire que ton exemple filtre bien?




Bien sur j'ai fais une nouvelle règle rien que pour x.......bête je suis je!
je corrige.
@+
amed


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2006)

Jack Dell a dit:


> bon cela s'arrange, because j'ai trouvé la cause de mes déboires ( enfin je crois...): j'ai installé "google notifier" pour m'indiquer l'arrivée de courrier dans gmail et c'est lui qui prend la main sur Mail comme leteur par défaut! Et cela semble mettre le bazar dans mes boites...Je dû en perdre tout de meme et les dates de reception de pas mal de mails detent d'aujourd'hui ou d'hier... Bon on fera avec
> sinon le transfert automatique de gmail à l'air de fonctionner pas mal associé à des filtres cela semble bon


J'ai aussi installé gmail notifier et je n'ai aucun problème.


pascalformac a dit:


> Désolé pour  ceux qui adoptent X- mailer un peu vite
> mais vous voyez bien que ce merveilleux principe... foire
> 
> à cause du critère de filtrage et mise dans spam direct
> ...


Pas chez moi., et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. Mais comme je l'ai dit précédemment, c'est à chacun de trouver les bons réglages. Alors sois gentil : ne fais pas d'un cas une généralité. Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> . Alors sois gentil : ne fais pas d'un cas une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;. Merci.


relis le fil !!

C'est l'inverse
 fais pas de ta r&#233;uissite une g&#233;neralit&#233;, et admets que tout le monde ne soit pas aussi emball&#233; que toi par la bidouille  Xmailer

2 des 3 derniers qui ont regl&#233; avec Xmailer ont des soucis , et avec des bons arguments


----------



## Jack Dell (18 Décembre 2006)

-->iDuck, je l'ai d'installé sur un second Mac et il n'ya pas de probleme non plus. je ne sais pas pourquoi il m'a mis le souc sur mon PM, peu-etre suite à l'install de Thunderbird que je voulais essayer, mais qui ne m'a pas convaincu notament pas d'import du carnet d'adresse.
pour l'instant je filtre au travers de Gmail qui me renvoi sur une boite spécifiquement créée pour l'occasion et que je peux consulter en IMAP. cela filtre pas mal mais on va attendre le traffic de la semaine pour voir...


----------



## litle_big_one (18 Décembre 2006)

hello

Peace guys 

Certains ont eu des déboires avec x mailer mais moi, il me convient trés bien. J'ai combiné X mailer avec des rêgles.

Comme l'a dit iDuck, je mate dans la boite spam, et le courier désirable, je le met dans le carnet d'adresses une seule fois et c'est tout bon. L'indésirable tout seul laissait passer bcp de mails.


hors sujet  
 Pour l'histoire des jeunes resquilleurs..., ce n'est pas ce qui est "fait" actuellement ?  Certains piratent donc on taxe les supports (cd dvd ...) même pour ceux qui ne piratent pas ....
Il y a plein d'exemples comme çà.

Fin du hors sujet

Désolé

bob


----------



## Jack Dell (19 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir, tu peux nous faire voir tes règles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> relis le fil !!
> 
> C'est l'inverse
> fais pas de ta réuissite une géneralité, et admets que tout le monde ne soit pas aussi emballé que toi par la bidouille  Xmailer
> ...


Toi aussi, relis le fil (juste après ton dernier message) et clique sur le lien dans mon précédent post. Tu verras que je ne suis pas un cas isolé. Et je ne fais pas de ma réussite une généralité. L'utilisation de l'en-tête X-Mailer a fonctionné chez moi donc je conseille de l'essayer. Mais si elle ne donne pas satisfaction (ce qui est possible aussi), alors il faut en trouver d'autres. Ce n'est qu'une solution parmi d'autres. 


PS : Bon, on va arrêter là cette discussion, qui sinon n'en finira jamais. D'accord ?


----------

